# G519 Hand pump and clamp



## Fred Green (Apr 9, 2020)

hello All,

      I just picked up a hand pump for my G519. It is not the Bridgeport one but one that was used. It came with the clamp but the hose had been replaced. I have a few questions about the pump, clamp and hose. Could you guys that have them please post some pictures?

What is the difference between the reproduction clamp and an original?
How long was the original hose? What did the ends look like?
What kind of acceptable variations of hand pumps are out there?

    Thanks for all the help!

Fred
Sparta


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's the original one from my 43 Dayton


----------



## Fred Green (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello,

      Thanks, this helps a lot!! It looks like the hose is around 5 1/2" long. Could you show me a close up of the end fixtures? I will be on the look out for one in the next few months.

     Is there a difference in the repop clamp and an original? I see that Bergerwerke has a very nice looking repop.

    Thanks again for the picture. This is great. Anybody else??

Fred
Sparta


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 10, 2020)

My pump came to me with the ball needle stored on the hose inside the pump. The ball needle is double threaded like a Shrader valve.

Did the ball needle have a military application? Or just sport. I'm assuming that GI Joe added the needle.

As requested, here are close-ups of the hose and fittings.

Unlike most modern pump hoses, this hose threads into the pump for storage instead of just pressing in.


----------



## Fred Green (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello,

      Thanks again. It appears that the end fixtures are just shoved into the end of the hose or compressed on. Interesting. This will be a fun , and long, search. That is cool that there was a ball needle on there. Nice set up. Thanks again.

Fred
Sparta


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 10, 2020)

I have new old hoses for slightly more modern pumps. I doubt they are compatible, but I will try.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey Fred,,

Here are some pictures of the other frame pump that was used on the G519.  It is the Bridgeport No. 12,  which differs from the one fat tire trader posted earlier, in that the BP No. 12 has a slightly rounded bottom not a pedestal bottom and does not have the threaded protrusion from the tube top end piece.  The pictures were taken from copies of an original Ordnance Catalog dated January 9, 1943 and titled ORGANIZATIONAL SPARE PARTS AND EQUIPMENT for BICYCLE, COLUMBIA, SERIES MF AND MG ( Westfield Manufacturing Co.)  SNL G-519 Vol. 1  

The pictures are on pg. 5, Figure No.1 Accessories for Columbia MF and MG Series Bicycles.

Of course as with most of the bike parts on the Columbia/ Huffman military models both style pumps would be interchangeable between the two companies 
military bikes.


















Regards,
Bill


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Apr 11, 2020)

I forgot to add that the Bridgeport No. 12 pump, which has been around since the 1910's can be readily identified by the stamping,  along the side of the pumps top cylinder, of the name BRIDGEPORT No. 12.  The stamping is small and not very deep, so on some examples it is possible that it may have become difficult to read.  However, so far I have not found that to be a problem.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Mercian (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi All,

I was lucky to come across an original pump on Ebay recently (whilst searching for something else), and even luckier to succeed in buying it for, what I feel was a very reasonable price.

The type I've just got is the same as the one @fat tire trader has, the unnamed 'Pedestal type' as opposed to the Bridgeport No. 12.

Because it has no maker marks, it's a difficult thing to search for, since 'Vintage brass bicycle pump' will bring up many results, and there are plenty of variations of search terms.

I've always known this type as being made by the "Woodbridge Brass Company", but my recent searches have not found this company, or any of their products (though perhaps they didn't mark them?). My information came from the G503 website and Bergerwerke, but does anyone know for sure this is correct?





















I've taken it fully to pieces, and the only markings are the 'Made in U.S.A." seen in the photos, which may help identify one you come across as being original.

You can also see, as with Fat Tire Trader's that paint doesn't stick well to the brass, but there are still traces, especially on the shaft, and where the handle goes over the cylinder. The protected paint is a darker green than the exposed paint, probably due to different levels of lead oxidation in the paint.

The hose is identical to Fat Tire Trader's (without the football inflator!). They are also remarkably heavy, being completely made of brass.

I hope this adds to the group knowledge.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello Adrian;
Nice score  
Regards;
Serge


----------



## bike (Oct 8, 2020)

...


----------



## Mercian (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi All,

Fat tire trader produced some nice scale photos, but I've had two requests for more (one from each side of the Atlantic, hence the cm/Inch scale). Measurement conversions between the two will be a little approximate.

Pump weight (without hose) around 140 g/5 Oz.





Pump closed. Without hose, around 26.5 cm / 10.5 Inch





Pump open. Without hose. Around 46 cm / 18.25  Inch

Pump hose. Around 11 cm / 4.25 Inch





Pump compared to a (Civilian) Bridgeport N°12. The Bridgeport is around 25.5 cm / 10 Inch, so slightly shorter than the unknown make.





Oddly, the Nickle pump I bought at random for my 1917 'Military Model' appears to be the same make. They weigh the same, and the parts are fully interchangeable. Same length (though the nickle one looks slightly longer in the photo, that's just sloppy setting up by me).





The Nickle one is not marked MADE IN U.S.A., but the spanner hole is identical (again, poor set up for the photo from me). Being Nickle plated, I thinkit is quite a bit older than the military pump, but I am convinced that they are the same maker.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello Adrian;
Thank you for this complement, with that of @fat tire trader , it meets my expectations 
Nice collection!
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 21, 2020)

I have extra hoses if anybody is interested. I'll be posting for sale in the classifieds tomorrow.


----------



## johan willaert (Oct 23, 2020)

Yes, would like a hose for my pump


----------

